# Anyone help me please



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

It's my daughters 13th birthday in Feb and for as long as i can remember she has wanted a pet spider of all things.
I'm petrified of them but am willing to think about it.
Can anyone give any advise,I mean is this a silly thing to do for a 13 year old,how easy will it be for her and dad to look after,and where on earth do i get one lol.
Many thanks in advance )


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Most decent pet shops nowadays stock a few tarantula's . What you want is a Chile Rose , they are usually very calm and can be handled with care . If you do get her a 'T' look for further advice in the Invert section .


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and where are you located?
it may seem trivial but if people know where you live they can point you in the right direction of a decent shop that'll give you all the advice that you need when you collect it. Some pet shops will stock reptiles because they sell well but don't always know the correct husbandry and therefore can't sell you the right set up.


edit.. although your username gives your location away a bit! but which part of London will help.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks I did read about the C Rose and thought that maybe the answer.
What are your thought of a 13 year old girl having one (she does love spiders in any shape lol)

I'm near Wimbledon SW19


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't see a problem with a 13 yr old having 1 as long as you monitor the 'T' from a distance . They only need feeding once/twice a week they don't need a large tank/tub and a bit of moisture . As long as they are kept reasonably warm they'll be happy .


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

ok great,I'll go with that advice,like i say her dad will help,i dont want a part of it,i'm not a fan at all!

I just need to find a T shop now )


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

I have another question..ok maybe a few more.
Do i get an adult or a juvenile or a male or female???

She has no idea I'm thinking about it but has always said she wants to call it Tallulah! :lol2:
and.... ive found an online shop that will deliver everything.Is this a good idea?
Thanks again.
*
*


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tarantula's that haven't shed into a full grown adult are hard to sex . For a first T I'd go for an adult female if you can find 1 as C.Roses are slow growing . Male T's don't live long (approx 6months) once they've matured unlike the females which live for years .


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks loads thats great advice )


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> I can't see a problem with a 13 yr old having 1 as long as you monitor the 'T' from a distance . They only need feeding once/twice a week they don't need a large tank/tub and a bit of moisture . As long as they are kept reasonably warm they'll be happy .


I'm 13 now and I have 6 tarantulas, I got most of mine when I was 12 so as long as she is relatively responsible, I'm sure she could do it.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks DannyLeigh.

I just need to find a female now lol.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Thanks DannyLeigh.
> 
> I just need to find a female now lol.


There was one for sale in Wolverhampton, though that's probably no help to you, just thinking about it. :bash:


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol thats miles away! I'm sure there will be one for sale in London by Feb )


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

I have another question sorry......
I have searched for a female and they dont seem easy to come by.I have untill the 21st Feb to find one but would rather get one bought before then.

Why have people (not on here but on other sites) said not to get a male???
I mean,is it because they bite??? I'm thinking if i cant get a female then i may have no choice than to get a male lol.
Thanks in advance )


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

If you read back, you will see that Male T's do not live as long as females - which can live for many years.

One cool thing about being remotely near T's is that you gradually come to love them. I was insectphobic but became fascinated by T's (through coming into contact with them at a reptile shop) and decided to keep a few. I found that as I watched them, fear turned to fascination and I really think they are cute now. Also, I have become accustomed to locusts - through feeding T's and geckos. 

I had to rehome my T's in the end due to the fact that I was sharing my home with someone who did not like them. They went to a good home and I hear they are thriving.

Enjoy the new addition to your family!

: victory:

Tara xxx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Heya online shops such as Spider Shop and Tarantula barn are usually good for getting Ts. If you are going for a Chile rose i would definately go with 1 of these rather than a pet shop as pet shop Ts are often wild caught and can carry parasites etc. I did however get my 1st T from a shop called Creature Feature who arent an online shop but if u phone them they will send you a spider out. They also breed their own rather than import Ts from the wild. 
Adult females arent that hard to find its just a case of looking about. They usually cost more than males as with most animals but u can usually pick one up for between £10 and £15. They do make amazing pets but most do not recommend handling due to the fact the T can fall and severely damage itself.
Another thing i would like to bring to your attention is that not all roseas are "docile" and you cannot tame them lols. They also have a habit of flicking hairs so i would check up on this as it can be nasty. Also have you looked into the Brachypelma genus (Mexican Red Knee, Red Leg, Curly Hair, etc) as these also make good pets. My 1st was a red knee and eventhough they cost a fair bit more (an excess of £45 for an adult female) they are also good beginner species. Again these also flick hairs so this is something you are really going to have to read up on.
If you would like anymore info just pm me as i am always happy to answer questions.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you both for your great advice,I will read up more on them i think,I was hoping getting one would help me overcome my phobia and am very positive as when i first started looking at these sites i couldn't even look at the photo's and now i actually find myself looking for the pretty ones lol.
I'm hoping to get the C Rose in orange as that is what she has expressed interest in in the past but will look into the Brachypelma genus.
Thanks again 
Sonia )


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> It's my daughters 13th birthday in Feb and for as long as i can remember she has wanted a pet spider of all things.
> I'm petrified of them but am willing to think about it.
> Can anyone give any advise,I mean is this a silly thing to do for a 13 year old,how easy will it be for her and dad to look after,and where on earth do i get one lol.
> Many thanks in advance )


Tarantulas are very low maintenance but some bite and shoot irritating hairs when upset; for this reason, some keepers, breeders and sellers tell you not to handle a tarantula. I disagree. As long as they are handled with caution, you should be fine. A tarantula will need a big fat cricket once a week.

My recommendations for a beginner are...

*1; Pink-Toed Tarantulas* are arboreal and my top recommendation for a first-time tarantula owner. Docile, easy to house and feed, and very unlikely to bite or shoot hairs. They need a tall, rather than wide vivarium, with things to climbon and hides.

*2; Curly-haired Tarantulas*, another docile species, require only a minimum ammount of time to stay healthy. They can be kept easily in small terrariums and are easy to handle, but like all tarantulas, may shoot off every now and then, so be careful.

*3; Chilean Rose Tarantulas* are a popular species amongst wildlife parks when they want a Tarantula their guests can hold in shows. They have a Salmon pink hue and are easy to hold, house and feed. They are one of the most popular species today.

*4; Mexican Red-kneed Tarantulas* are the species which pops to mind when most people say tarantula-black with orange knees. Probably the most popular Tarantula in the world, but they have a painful bite and shoot hairs readily, although temperaments vary. Easy to feed and keep, relatively docile, but as mentioned, temperaments vary drastically.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

now i'm confused lol i just came across this on a website....


_Grammostola rosea_ | Chilean Rose or Rosehair
I put this one last for a reason. I have to include it here because it is the most common tarantula in the pet trade, with a seemingly endless supply of wild-caught adults making their way into pet shops. It is the one most beginners end up with. However, this is a problematic species that frustrates many new keepers and may discourage further exploration of the tarantula hobby. I don't recommend it.

And LizardKid...thank you i'm going to google those you suggested when my daughter goes out later )


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> now i'm confused lol i just came across this on a website....
> 
> 
> _Grammostola rosea_ | Chilean Rose or Rosehair
> ...


Ok. Sorry to confuse you... I suppose that person is right, because I have heard several reports of Chilean Roses being like hairy eight-legged pains in the backside, but I do know of one who is very tame. As I said, I would still highly recommend Pink-Toes.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

lizardkid said:


> Ok. Sorry to confuse you... I suppose that person is right, because I have heard several reports of Chilean Roses being like hairy eight-legged pains in the backside, but I do know of one who is very tame. As I said, I would still highly recommend Pink-Toes.


Lol its a whole new world to me so any advise is great its a hell of a lot to take in as the websites seem to contradict each other,I am confident though that with everyones help and patients on here I'll buy the right one )


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Lol its a whole new world to me so any advise is great its a hell of a lot to take in as the websites seem to contradict each other,I am confident though that with everyones help and patients on here I'll buy the right one )


Oh, and were you wondering where to get one? I know somewhere that sells all 4 species I mentioned, but I don't know if it's any good...here's the link anyway.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

lizardkid said:


> Oh, and were you wondering where to get one? I know somewhere that sells all 4 species I mentioned, but I don't know if it's any good...here's the link anyway.


Thats great,thank you very much )


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi there , Lee at the www.spidershop.co.uk has sub adult or spiderlings for sale at the moment.. I can highly recomend Lee bought loads off him and never lost any in the post.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

arm2010 said:


> Hi there , Lee at the www.spidershop.co.uk has sub adult or spiderlings for sale at the moment.. I can highly recomend Lee bought loads off him and never lost any in the post.


ok great thank you,can i ask what does sub mean???


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi arachnophobiclondon,
not sure if u got my email, but i have a Red colour form Chilean Rose for sale. £20 + £6 P+P.
sub adult means literally "under" adult.
a spider that is nearly an adult
x


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Hi arachnophobiclondon,
> not sure if u got my email, but i have a Red colour form Chilean Rose for sale. £20 + £6 P+P.
> sub adult means literally "under" adult.
> a spider that is nearly an adult
> x


I got your email thanks and I did email you back.. i just replied to your other thread,i have heard a few negative things on the C Rose and now i'm all confused on which to buy lol


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

replied on other thread.
x


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Id say 13 is a fine age to get a Tarantula, im only 14 myself, ive never kept T's but always wanted too...

Just remember that he T will need feeding live crickets and may need some additional heat...

Chilean rose
Mexican red knee
Pink toe

those 3 mak great starter T's and will usually tolerate handling...


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> Id say 13 is a fine age to get a Tarantula, im only 14 myself, ive never kept T's but always wanted too...
> 
> Just remember that he T will need feeding live crickets and may need some additional heat...
> 
> ...


Thanks Jo1507 and thanks to everyone who has helped me out.
I think I found a Chile Rose...Just checking a few things out and am really revealed lol )


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Glad to hear you may have found one .
A few months down the line when she wants another (After all 1 is never enough) , just stay away from anything with a latin name that starts with Poecilotheria or ends with Ornamental as part of it's common name . They're only for bad boys (and girls) . :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Glad to hear you may have found one .
> A few months down the line when she wants another (After all 1 is never enough) , just stay away from anything with a latin name that starts with Poecilotheria or ends with Ornamental as part of it's common name . They're only for bad boys (and girls) . :lol2:


If shes not going to handle it and has brought an adult then theres no reason why a pokie isnt a bad idea as its harderly ever going to have to be rehoused and with adult supervision i see no problem. Pokies arent as bad as people make out and i have seen as many evil roseas and smithis as pokies. Just depends how sensible you are and what you want out of having a T.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> If shes not going to handle it and has brought an adult then theres no reason why a pokie isnt a bad idea as its harderly ever going to have to be rehoused and with adult supervision i see no problem. Pokies arent as bad as people make out and i have seen as many evil roseas and smithis as pokies. Just depends how sensible you are and what you want out of having a T.


When i say she wont be handling it i meant petting it and walking around the room 24/7.
I think she will want it to crawl on her hand eventually...does this sound do-able with an adult??


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Glad to hear you may have found one .
> A few months down the line when she wants another (After all 1 is never enough) , just stay away from anything with a latin name that starts with Poecilotheria or ends with Ornamental as part of it's common name . They're only for bad boys (and girls) . :lol2:


hahaha 1 will deffo be enough!!


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

and is this everything i will need???? 

Adult Tarantula Starter Kit Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> and is this everything i will need????
> 
> Adult Tarantula Starter Kit Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


that looks pretty good. that will be about the right size for the one i have if your having her 
x


----------

